# New processors, new paradigm!!



## jorgebarreto (Oct 28, 2010)

There is some effort to modify the core system in order to better utilize today's processors such as security and utilization of both server and desktop?


----------



## vermaden (Oct 28, 2010)

Say what?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 28, 2010)

I think OP wants to know if there is some effort to modify the core system in order to better utilize today's processors such as security and utilization of both server and desktop, mate.


----------



## jorgebarreto (Oct 28, 2010)

Processing with GPU and new processors with GPU included...


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2010)

VDPAU support for using nVidia graphics cards for processing is available in the binary driver, so any program that supports VDPAU (like VLC) can make use of it.

I don't know about the Ati version of VDPAU (CUDA??) and whether that's useable or not.

The graphics chipsets in Intel Core i3 and i5 processors are not (as far as I know) supported by the Intel driver for Xorg on FreeBSD.  I believe that GEM and KMS support needs to be added to the FreeBSD kernel before an updated Intel video driver that supports this CPUs can be ported.


----------



## luna (Oct 29, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> any program that supports VDPAU (like VLC) can make use of it.


Nah, [thread=16366]vlc wants vaapi[/thread]. And libva requires a few patches to support vdpau driver. So, I'd rather not bring vlc as an example of an app using vdpau unless the port supports it which is unlikely to happen unless said patches are applied upstream.


----------

